

What cool project can I build with a 240 element CPLD board? OISC CPU perhaps? - impomatic
http://retrocode.blogspot.com/2010/05/my-latest-gadget-altera-max-ii.html

======
jacquesm
Wow, that looks like a modern day KIM-1:

<http://www.commodore.ca/products/kim1/kim1a_lg.jpg>

